# Time to make some changes to the dust collection in my shop.



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2017)

Over the last three years I've noticed a few things I don't like about how well my dust collection has been working in the shop. My homemade separator barrel wasn't catching enough of the fine particulate and I was having a drop in suction fairly quick if I did any sanding with the dust plugging up my Wynn filter. While you can clean those filters fairly easily with compressed air or even a leaf blower, it was time consuming. With the major rearrange to the shop I decided to upgrade to a cyclone style separator and see if that helps as much as all the reading I was doing said it will. I decided to use the Oneida Dust Deputy cyclone. For the size I'm using they make a plastic molded one and a welded metal one. About 80.00 more expensive for the metal one and after talking to a couple guys that have been running the plastic one for a number of years decided to save the 80.00.

Went across the street to the feed mill and picked up a five dollar 55 gallon plastic barrel that had been used for soy oil for my new catch barrel. cut the top (Inside the molded seal, you want to keep that to provide rigidity and keep it a circle so it'll seal) worked up a plywood cover with a hole in the middle, attached the cyclone to it, added some dense foam sealing tape to the bottom and some J bolts to hold it on the barrel. So far it looks like it tightened down well, if I have any sealing issues I'll just add another 4 bolts for hold down. I like to use the flexible rubber boots to connect my lines as I can easily change to other lines or even hard pipe with nothing more than a screw driver and I know they seal well. Tomorrow we'll get it hooked to the existing pipe and the dust collector, clean the filter and see just how good this thing is!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 13, 2017)

When I redo my dust collection (when I can get to that corner of the garage), I plan on doing the same thing. I have the small cyclone for shop vacs and it's awesome, so I am looking forward to putting the same one you bought on my dust collection setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2017)

Sprung said:


> When I redo my dust collection (when I can get to that corner of the garage), I plan on doing the same thing. I have the small cyclone for shop vacs and it's awesome, so I am looking forward to putting the same one you bought on my dust collection setup.



Over the next month you'll get a full review here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 13, 2017)

If there's anyone here who would put it through its paces, with the volume of work you do, it's going to be you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep that is exactly what I would like to do. But no dust deputy for sale here and I have not figured out how to put on in my suitcase to bring back here!

Neil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm waiting to see how you and Matt's work out, need to redo mine. Have that same bandsaw by the way, I love that beast! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2017)

Tony said:


> I'm waiting to see how you and Matt's work out, need to redo mine. Have that same bandsaw by the way, I love that beast! Tony



Carrying it up two flights of stairs when I bought it sucked a bit....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2017)

I need to do something like this. With my CNC, the fine MDF dust doesn't collect in my trash can seperator. Because my dust collector is in the basement, and requires walking 110' back, then through a door, then 50' back the way I came on the other side of a concrete wall, it's kind of a pain to go down and check my bag, clean my filter, etc. This would really make things easier. I'm excited to see wht you think about it. Would be pretty easy to tie in to my system the way I've got it plumbed.


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Carrying it up two flights of stairs when I bought it sucked a bit....



I carried mine down 2 flights of stairs when I bought it. It sucked, but not as bad as your situation I'm guessing!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm still refining my dust collection system. I too added a dust deputy a little while ago. Had it connected to a 1hp Delta collector. Felt I needed a bit more power because I do not yet have any solid piping installed (plus I really hated changing the lower bag on that thing. You need at least 4 hands and 5 is better. Even holding it with magnets it was a true PITA). Found a Jet DC1100 vortex with a canister on Craigslist last week and I'm working to get it properly connected to the cyclone. So far so good, even running the system with a 10 ft flex hose. I'm going to play with it a bit before installing ducting. 

I'm interested in how your system evolves, Colin.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool!
Colin, what is that board circled in red? Looks very interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool!
> Colin, what is that board circled in red? Looks very interesting.
> View attachment 122076



Six feet of crazy heavy birdseye maple.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2017)

This morning got the hoses run and the filter cleaned, almost 4 pounds of sanding dust in the filter. I'm not sure what I think yet, Almost seems like the cyclone causes a drop in CFM of air flow but that could just be me, checked for leaks in the system using a stick of incense and watching the smoke. I vacuumed the shop, sucked up all the chips and shavings hiding in the corners and it appears that it's all going onto the barrel. Once I run some sanding and a day or two of work with the lathe I'll have a better handle on how well it's separating out the dust. So far I'm not seeing any building up on the inside of the hose from the cyclone to the dust collector which with my old system I would see dust there pretty quick. I'll run it a while and provide some more feedback!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 14, 2017)

My wife built our dust collection system. Genius that she is, she put the cyclone and filter outside. Doesn't matter a bit how efficient the filter is, although I've never seen any dust coming out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2017)

Can you put a bigger motor on the DC?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Can you put a bigger motor on the DC?



I could think about that but I don't think that that's the issue. I'll know more once I run it a while. I'm making a couple changes as we speak on lines to shorted a few of the runs. Right now I think it's just that it's new and sounds a bit different that's throwing me off maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 14, 2017)

I added a Thein baffle to my HF system and when the shop is finished up it will be behind solid walls in the shop and opens (through pegboard) into the 3rd stall of the garage. Hopefully that is going to help keep noise out of the shop.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I added a Thein baffle to my HF system and when the shop is finished up it will be behind solid walls in the shop and opens (through pegboard) into the 3rd stall of the garage. Hopefully that is going to help keep noise out of the shop.



Mine is all in the utility closet so when I shut that door it's pretty quiet. I have a wireless remote to turn it on and off.


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2017)

My plan is to eventually put in a tankless water heater and put mine in that closet. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 14, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I could think about that but I don't think that that's the issue. I'll know more once I run it a while. I'm making a couple changes as we speak on lines to shorted a few of the runs. Right now I think it's just that it's new and sounds a bit different that's throwing me off maybe.



I think shortening up the lines is gonna help. Hard to tell from the last picture but it looks like the connection between the dust collector motor and top connection on the cyclone is long and has sharp curves/corners. Bet making that piece shorter and ridged if possible will increase the volume.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2017)

@ripjack13 
Can you put a bigger motor on the DC?


It's really not the size of the motor so much as it is the size of the impeller fan and housing, and the design of each. Even with a bigger motor the fan and housing, depending on design, will only flow so much air. Wanna move more air? Get a DC with a bigger impeller/fan. Only thing we can really do is improve upon the separation and noise, it will only suck so much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm running 3- and 4-way switches in a 24volt system to control a relay so I have a switch at each of the machines/machine clusters to control the collector.


----------



## brown down (Feb 15, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I'm running 3- and 4-way switches in a 24volt system to control a relay so I have a switch at each of the machines/machine clusters to control the collector.



anyway you could draw that out for me? why not just use 2 pole switches? thats what i did in my shop ran 4 wire to my bandsaw and table saw to a 1900 box and spliced it there? the 4 wire is just a switched loop if that makes sense to you..


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2017)

I fought with my system for yrs- Finally bit the bullet and bought a slightly used real cyclone. The ductwork was a real pain- but the air in my shop has never been so clean. No regrets. Need to check my filter and see how much dust in bottom...


----------



## kweinert (Feb 15, 2017)

brown down said:


> anyway you could draw that out for me? why not just use 2 pole switches? thats what i did in my shop ran 4 wire to my bandsaw and table saw to a 1900 box and spliced it there? the 4 wire is just a switched loop if that makes sense to you..



Because I'm relatively ignorant but this setup made sense to me? 






And his web site with the image of the switch setup is http://www.homeconstructionimprovem...ction/dust-collector-remote-switching-design/

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2017)

Well, After a full day of making shavings I'm reasonably impressed. The drop in air flow I though I had must have just been the different sound with all the changes. It was pulling in a lot more of the shavings coming off the lathe into my hood than it used to and after running it most of the day I'm seeing dust buildup on the inlet hose to the cyclone but so far no dust build up on the outlet hose to the dust collector. No noticeable drop in suction and no new dust or shavings in the bag on the collector. we'll see how it does with a full week of use next week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (Feb 16, 2017)

Can you like, make me a small one, coffee can size and IV tube for the small amount of dust I make? One day I will be a big professional dust maker like most of you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

Yikes , ya got me thinking. I have emptied my 50 gallon barrel 10 times , mostly fine bandsaw dust. Opened filter, it is 7' tall. 1/2 inch in bottom. The cyclone catchs almost all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 21, 2017)

I've been thinking... if this works as good as they claim, would it be possible to just take off the hose from the impeller housing, so that it's just pulling air? I know where I have my DC in the basement, it wouldn't be an issue if a little dust came through, but very much would turn in to an issue... but from what i've seen, these virtually capture every bit of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

